# Wellness with Symphobia & Omnisphere



## Blackster (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi guys,

a few weeks ago I posted a little cue for my current project I'm working on. Now, finally I finished this project (a Wellness-CD with a duration 62 minutes) and I'd like to share a little medley of my work. 

http://www.audiovibes-studios.com/downloads/Frank_Herrlinger_-_Orchestra_Wellness_Medley.mp3 (Wellness Medley)

As my title already reveals I mainly used Symphobia and Omnisphere. Also used Trumpet for solo passages. 

I hope you enjoy listening


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey Blackster,

Sounded great to me mate, lovely compositions.

Dan


----------



## Blackster (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Dan, hi Illuminati,

thanks a lot! ... yeah Pixar or Disney would be great companies to cooperate with  Maybe one day they'll listen to some of my music and hire me for their next movie :wink: 

But for now that thought is too far away ... ~o)


----------



## synthetic (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice writing. I think the mix could use some more space in the first piece. Also the guitar sounds too stiff and sequenced in some places. Otherwise, top notch.


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 4, 2009)

Illuminati @ Sun Jan 04 said:


> Terrific melodies, full of wonder. This material is destined for Disney / Pixar. I can really see this stuff working perfectly with animated films especially. Very nice reel, captured fantasy, awe, romance and similar settings.



Haha funny you should say that, I was thinking the exact same thing as you, that this music would fit perfect in a Disney film! 

Dan


----------



## re-peat (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I disagree completely and ferociously with the previous posters. I don't like this one bit. If this is supposed to be 'wellness' music, than how come I felt so unspeakably bad after listening to only a few minutes of it? (I dread to think what'd happen to me after being exposed to the full 62 minutes.)
Not one single moment of musical interest, not even a suggestion of genuine original inspiration - those of you who praise the 'melodies': please, isolate one for me, cause I didn't hear any in this tiresome parade of predictabilty - and the orchestration and especially the production sounds extremely poor to me as well.

Again, I apologize for being this negative, but presenting (or, even worse, selling) this bland, insipid drivel as 'wellness music' is, in my opinion, a crime against music and shows a highly cynical lack of love or respect for music and for your fellow human beings.

Good music is always wellness music. This however doesn't even begin to come close. Sorry.

_


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 5, 2009)

LOL is someone having a bad day?

This music sounds great to me. As I said sounds very Disney cartoon style.

Dan


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 5, 2009)

to be fair- he didnt ask how does this compare to KVR and myspace stuff. One has to have a very high standard to helpfully critique ,imo. Otherwise it's a hugfest and little to learn/gain.

here at VI there is a tendency to comment on what sounds real and this does have some obvious sequencing artifacts which speaks to the high production values comment. 

here is some wellness music.-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jm__TU45RWo

of course not the same kind of thing [/i]and a bit OT but SO full of life and misadventure.


----------



## Blackster (Jan 6, 2009)

re-peat @ Mon Jan 05 said:


> I'm sorry, but I disagree completely and ferociously with the previous posters. I don't like this one bit. If this is supposed to be 'wellness' music, than how come I felt so unspeakably bad after listening to only a few minutes of it? (I dread to think what'd happen to me after being exposed to the full 62 minutes.)
> Not one single moment of musical interest, not even a suggestion of genuine original inspiration - those of you who praise the 'melodies': please, isolate one for me, cause I didn't hear any in this tiresome parade of predictabilty - and the orchestration and especially the production sounds extremely poor to me as well.
> 
> Again, I apologize for being this negative, but presenting (or, even worse, selling) this bland, insipid drivel as 'wellness music' is, in my opinion, a crime against music and shows a highly cynical lack of love or respect for music and for your fellow human beings.
> ...



Well, if that's your opinion, you can go with it and I don't have a single problem with it. The publisher I produced this CD for developed every single song with me and gave me instructions on how they want the music to be - so I did it their way, because they are going to pay exactly for that. 

But, to be honest, I have no idea what was wrong with you to post such an impolite answer ... I mean "crime against music" or "lack of love or respect". Next time you don't like any work I'd appreciate just one sentence like "I don't like it - sorry. The song doesn't fulfill the requirements I have in mind when talking about wellness music". 

Anyway, that's your point and it's ok. So I let it go because your reply doesn't help me to create better music in future. Besides I'm always thankful for critique and I can handle it.


----------



## wqaxsz (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Blackster,

your music is pleasant, i liked the several melodies
( which are easily Recognizable ).
I have a preference for the first one (at 0.15) and the one at 1.44
and the violins at 4.02.

At 4.40
the short (waves like) crescendi/diminuendi are really nice 
wished they lasted longer.

I would like the strings to be more upfront.

I am not a fan of the acoustic guitar sound and performance,
a bit too upfront for my taste.

I find Symphobia less wide than live recordings.
Your mix doesn't sound harsh at all on my monitors.

But i am not a fan of the medley format.

And last but not least:

I am impressed by your behaviour and your maturity
( i was angrier than you :D ).

Good luck with your music fellow composer.

Laurent


----------



## Blackster (Jan 12, 2009)

wqaxsz @ Fri Jan 09 said:


> Hi Blackster,
> 
> your music is pleasant, i liked the several melodies
> ( which are easily Recognizable ).
> ...



Thanks for listening and your comment.


----------



## dannthr (Jan 12, 2009)

I actually thing this music is quite appropriate for "wellness" music. 

I don't think that wellness or music therapy situations are an appropriate venue for experimental or even surprising music.

You can't deny that this is musical vanilla ice-cream with cheese on top--it's very shmoltzy and serves up a nice melifluent syrup that harkens to cheesy 60s pop-style underscoring.

While I don't like the music, would never choose to listen to it, and feel it plays in a musical venue that is nearly cliche--I feel it's entirely appropriate for the goal.

With regards to the programming, I too would like to see more HUMANIZATION on the guitar parts--they pale in comparison to the convincing piano work and even the drum work at times.

Good luck,


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 12, 2009)

re-peat @ Mon Jan 05 said:


> presenting (or, even worse, selling) this bland, insipid drivel as 'wellness music' is, in my opinion, a crime against music and shows a highly cynical lack of love or respect for music and for your fellow human beings.
> 
> Good music is always wellness music. This however doesn't even begin to come close. Sorry.
> 
> _


I'm not sorry to say I agree with every word.

Well, I never expected to see mediocrity praised here in vi-control but, I was wrong.
My main reason for being a member here has been, learning how I may improve the standard of my composition and production. In this thread I'm reminded of what I did before, being in Gary's gang.

I'm never disappointed in reading re-peat's posts because he says nothing that deviates from common sense and good practice.

I prefer to think that the silent majority of real pro's who haven't commented here would simply rather not laugh out loud.

Who am I to have such a point of view? You may ask. A realist with broad shoulders.


----------



## dannthr (Jan 13, 2009)

There's potatoes and then there's mashed potatoes.

One of these is better suited for baby food.


----------



## hbuus (Jan 18, 2009)

rayinstirling @ Mon Jan 12 said:


> Well, I never expected to see mediocrity praised here in vi-control but, I was wrong.



+1

IMO this is simply notòÀ:   ’<µÀ:   ’<¶À:   ’<·À:   ’<¸À:   ’<¹À:   ’<ºÀ:   ’<»À:   ’<¼À:   ’<½À:   ’<¾À:   ’<¿À:   ’<ÀÀ:   ’<ÁÀ:   ’<ÂÀ:   ’<ÃÀ:   ’<ÄÀ:   ’<ÅÀ:   ’<ÆÀ:   ’<ÇÀ:   ’<ÈÀ:   ’<ÉÀ:   ’<ÊÀ:   ’<ËÀ:   ’<ÌÀ:   ’<ÍÀ:   ’<ÎÀ:


----------



## Blackster (Jan 18, 2009)

hbuus @ Sun Jan 18 said:


> rayinstirling @ Mon Jan 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I never expected to see mediocrity praised here in vi-control but, I was wrong.
> ...



hbus, believe me, I do know what else is posted on this forum - that's not the point. Of course there are a lot of professionals who are able to write better, to arrange better, to use samples better - once again, that's not the point. 

I didn't post this medley to annoy anybody. If you or rayinstirling can give me tips on how I can improve my work, I would appreciate it. As you and everybody else might know, composing is arts and crafts - and it's a process. Without any doubt I am still standing at the beginning of a long road and there's so much to learn. Probably I would have composed something completely different (hopefully something better) in about 5-10 years but I feel not ashamed of what I did here because it mirrors my current skills (the assignment was: write about 60 minutes in app. one and a half months). Got it? 8)


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 18, 2009)

Blackster @ Sun Jan 18 said:


> I didn't post this medley to annoy anybody. If you or rayinstirling can give me tips on how I can improve my work, I would appreciate it.



Did I misunderstand your reasons for posting this thread.
I assumed this not to be a work in progress but rather a sample of a finished CD project.
My comments were as support to re-peat's review solely on that basis.


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 18, 2009)

"taste" aside- 60 minutes in 45 days aint easy. We should all be so fortunate.


----------



## Blackster (Jan 18, 2009)

rayinstirling @ Sun Jan 18 said:


> Did I misunderstand your reasons for posting this thread.
> I assumed this not to be a work in progress but rather a sample of a finished CD project.



You are right. This cd is finished. but I'd like to do a better job next time, so I'm asking for some tips or advices which will help me to produce better tracks in future.


----------



## Blackster (Jan 18, 2009)

artsoundz @ Sun Jan 18 said:


> "taste" aside- 60 minutes in 45 days aint easy. We should all be so fortunate.



That's right. I was about 1,5 hours late for X-Mas-dinner because the work kept me busy. But I learned my lesson: won't do it again during holidays.


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 18, 2009)

good luck saying no.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 18, 2009)

I find the people on this forum very confusing at times. It's a great community and for the most part seems very helpful. You can ask for advise and most of the time it is given quite freely, albeit sometimes needing a thick skin to get through it. If you post something then be prepared for a sometimes less then sensitive critique. But the comments in this thread by Re-peat and rayinstirling in particular I find odd. There is nothing helpful about them. Not one word saying what might make it better or how to make it fit their idea of being professional. Stating that it doesn't meet the standard of other posts on the forum means what? That only A level composers can post and all others better keep it to yourself? How is anyone going to learn from that. If all teachers had that attitude, and I've had my share, then you would learn nothing. And to call a fairly benign piece of music "a *crime* against music and shows a highly cynical lack of love or respect for music and for your fellow human being" seems not only heavy handed but really over egotistical. Really...WTF! I'm not saying this is a brilliant piece of music, I listened to is twice and it's really not for me. But I'm not going to call the music police and have Blackster waterboarded for creating it. Maybe the annoying thing to some people is that he got paid for it and you feel that was unfair as you could do better. That's life, learn it, live it.
Anyway, just my opinion of course. 
Cheers for a better New Year...it's going to be really rough o-[][]-o 
J


----------



## paoling (Jan 18, 2009)

Well.. I think that re-peat answer was a bit harsh because of the enthusiastic comments of the first answers... Anyway I agree with Dr.Quest; moreover Blackster was very humile and friendly, so there's no need to destroy his effort. 
I promise that I'll listen one time more the music and post some comments


----------

